# question about rock.



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hey everyone.
can someone advise me on the amount of rock i would need for a tank
that's 240ltrs. 
also what is the best way to go,would it be half and half ? live rock-dry rock.
thanks,
oh and are there any advantages/disadvantages to an open tank or closed ?
now i need to run off and look up other stuff.:shock: :mrgreen:
thank you.
xx


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Willow. You would need at least 1lb ber U.S. Gallon for a fish only tank, and up to 2lbs per gallon if going with a Reef tank.
Now, its cheaper to go with 1/2 n 1/2 rock and LR. You can do what you want here. With the Live Rock you get some really neat critters and Corals, but the down side is, you may get some really bad critters that are hard to remove from your tank. So you can go with all Macro Rock and be no worse for wear, no neat critters, but no unwanted headaches either.
I woukd recommend no top, as you gas exchange is much better, and the light is not restricted at all. Exceptions would be, if you plan on getting any of the known jumpers out there, of which there are a few. If that's the case I woukd recommed haveing a sump, then you will still have good gas exchange from that stand point.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hey :-D
thanks for the reply :-D
showed a tank to OH last night,he didn't like it at all,it was an open top
with lights suspended.....i liked it :-( ......
so are you saying that i can have the closed lid and that's ok,because the sump
will help with gas ? 
hmmm i like the idea about live rock for the interesting things.
so i looked today at an Aqua one tank with things included,but it's not
really the look i'm after.
if i posted some pictures would you mind giving me you opinion please ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You are correct on the closed lid tank and having a sump. I have an open top and a sump.
Sure, you send out some pics, i'll give ya an opinion.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/shop_dev/assets/extra_images/57328/10_Marina_Style.jpg
but this would have to be converted,works out just for tank and unit £270.00 160ltrs
http://aquariumsdelivered.co.uk/sho...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/a/marine900_bk_ok.jpg
Aqua marine 900 £399 + 100 for unit. 176ltrs external filter with skimmer and weir.
bow fronted.
Mako marine systems Malu 250 Reef Stilo walnut

something to chew on lol.....http://aquariumsdelivered.co.uk/onl...s/aqua-one-aquamarine-900-marine-aquarium-set


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Mako marine systems Malu 250 Reef Stilo walnut

That one is the bomb!!
The one you have food for thought on, tank is ok, the filter is junk.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Malu Vista marine systems Malu Vista 250 Marine System
would have really liked this one if the colour had been wood.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

If im not mistaken, there is a choice of colors. No? the other choice in there was
Mako marine systems Malu 250 Reef Stilo walnut


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I use landscape limestome rock from a local quarry. ($20/TON)

I also use lotsa macro algae like chaetomorphia. So nitrates and phosphates remain unmeasureable.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry,i'm confusing myself. :roll:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

330L Cabinet Aquarium Fish Tank Tropical / Marine 120cm 4ft with T5 Lighting New | eBay

is this a blooper ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW. I would think so. WOW


----------

